# [Resolue] "grub rescue >" au démarrage de système

## kahraman

Bonjour,

J’essaye d’installer Gentoo sur mon PC portable en multi boot avec Windows 10, Debian, en GPT/UEFI/Secure Boot, mais j’ai un souci avec Grub. Au démarrage de nouveau système j’ai grub rescue>. Mais je peut démarrer sur le nouveau système avec Super Grub 2 Disk.

J’ai refaite l’installation trois fois et trois fois j’ai eu le mémé problème. Je ne comprend pas d’où viens le problème. Les installations que j’ai fait avec Virt Manager (Qemu/Kvm) marche sans aucune problème, mais installation en ‘dure’ ne fonctionne pas !

J’ai suivie la documentation https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64. J’ai installer Gentoo sur une partition unique (/dev/sdb7). La partition /boot/efi c’est la partition /dev/sdb1. Au moment de configuration de Kernel j’ai bien activer la prise en charge de la partition EFI (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/EFI_System_Partition).  

Au moment d’installation de grub et os-prober

```
emerge --ask sys-boot/grub:2 sys-boot/os-prober
```

```
grub-install --target=x86_64-efi –efi-directory=/boot/efi 
```

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

j’ai eu aucune message d’erreur.

Pouvez vous m'aider a comprendre et résoudre ce problème ?Last edited by kahraman on Sun Aug 01, 2021 8:28 am; edited 8 times in total

----------

## kahraman

Voici le message d'erreur :

```
Welcome to GRUB !

error : verification requested but nobody cares: (hd2,gpt7) /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod

Entering rescue mode...

grub rescue>_
```

Last edited by kahraman on Sun Jul 25, 2021 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kahraman

Voici le fichier /etc/fstab :

```
/dev/sdb1      /boot/efi   vfat      defaults   0 2

/dev/sdb7      /           ext4      defaults   0 1
```

----------

## Anard

Essaie en désactivant le SecureBoot dans le BIOS :

https://forum.manjaro.org/t/error-verification-requested-but-nobody-cares/70910

Sinon, il doit falloir compiler un noyau avec le SecureBoot mais je ne sais pas bien comment ...   :Smile: 

https://wiki.installgentoo.com/wiki/Secure_Boot

----------

## kahraman

@Anard

Merci pour vos conseils. En désactivent le SecureBoot le système Gentoo démarre normalement. Je vais voir si je peux recompiler le noyau avec la prise en charge de SecureBoot.

----------

## kahraman

J'ai bien cherché les mots "SecureBoot", "Secure Boot""secureboot" "secure boot" dans les options de noyau, mais j'ai rien trouver.

----------

## Anard

En tapant secure boot gentoo dans duckduck, on trouve ça, mais c'est bien trop compliqué pour moi.  :Smile: 

----------

